# good camera??



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Seen some great vizzie pics and action shots on here lately (in the xmas comp section), and am jealous of the great pictures people are getting on their vizslas. I just have a basic camera and want to invest in a good one for action shots. Can anyone recommend any??


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

If you want an SLR, you can't go wrong with the Canon Rebel T2i. Takes great photos and you can take full HD video!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I haven't posted any pics for the competition but I use a Kodak Z981 with a 26X Optical Zoom (equivalent to 672mm lens) and 14 megapixels. I only paid $250 for it and I saw it recently for $199 somewhere. Mine replaced a Nikon with 5 megapixels and 8X Optical Zoom that I paid over $800 for and I think this one takes better pictures. Maybe not the best on the market but a very good value for the money.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I also have a Canon Rebel XTI with a Tamron lense. LOVE IT!!!but it will set you back about $1200


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I recently researched digital cameras and found one I want. But because I don't own it, of course I won't swear it's the best. It's also a canon, the powershot SD4000 IS. Not cheap, though (I guess everything's relative, cheap compared to 1200, it's about 300), and probably more than I need. I'm thinking anything will be a giant step up from the cell phone cameras I've been using for years.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

BamBam

It's not so much the camera, as the lens. 
Good actions shots have two obstacles to overcome. Distance, and light. The farther away the shot is, the lens needs to gather more light ( Aperature Setting, or F-stop). Also to capture the activity the lens needs to be very fast ( Shutter speed).
A fast lens, with a low F-Stop is $$$.
Just about any name brand digital SLR body is more than capable, but it's the lens that makes the camera. Stick with Canon, or Nikon for the widest amount of lens, cross and backwards compatability. They also have the largest third party lens offerings. The other name brands are every bit as capable, but every third party lens maker has a full range of lenses for Canon and Nikon.
A digital body with an approximate 50-200mm zoom, 80-200mm is more common, will probably be more than enough. I have a Nikon D90 with the stock 18-105mm and it's not enough. I'm looking at an 80-200mm zoom but they start at about $600.00 just for lens and go up to about $4k depending on how low an fStop can be achieved at full zoom.
You also want a camera with a "continuous, or burst" mode.

As I stated, I have the Nikon D90. I like it a lot, but the menu structure is complicated and not intuitive.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, believe it or not I took photography in high school. But I'm pretty out of it. I haven't owned a camera other than a cell phone camera in decades. So...what does SLR stand for? I have the idea that these models give you lots of manual control you wouldn't have with a more compact camera. What else do they offer (e.g., in terms of action shots) that gives them an advantage over a compact point and shoot camera?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

sarahaf said:


> Okay, believe it or not I took photography in high school. But I'm pretty out of it. I haven't owned a camera other than a cell phone camera in decades. So...what does SLR stand for? I have the idea that these models give you lots of manual control you wouldn't have with a more compact camera. What else do they offer (e.g., in terms of action shots) that gives them an advantage over a compact point and shoot camera?



SLR, Single Lens Reflex, means that you are" looking through the lens" when you look into the eyepiece.

The primary advantage of the full bodied SLR, versus a compact point and shoot, is that it does everything a compact point and shoot does, but better. And then much more depending on how much you're willing to spend.
The compression algorithms, lens quality, sensor chips, and firmware in the full sized SLR's far exceed what you would expect to find in a compact. Which is reflective of the price.
Where most compacts use optical zoom to a point, and then switch to digital zoom. The full bodies use optical zoom. Digital zoom is once again an algorithm the camera performs to fill in the holes. It sees the picture at one focal length,and fills in what the picture should look like at a further focal length. Optical zoom is just the lens. What the lens sees, at a given focal length, is the image the sensor receives. Some full bodied SLR cameras are a hybrid of both. Optical and digital zoom.
Almost all of the full bodied SLR's have many "modes", one usually being a "sports mode" of some type. The modes have automatic presets for that type of photography, but they can also be manually controlled inside of the mode. Frames Per Second, FPS, is a big part of stop action photography. In the sport modes the FPS can be higher than in Manual, or Automatic. Along with the continuous, or burst mode, and the ability of the storage media to store the images this is what allows you to capture that image and freeze it.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, I also have a Canon 450D SLR, I think that's the UK name for the Rebel. Excedllent, I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks I am looking into them all!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Gunnr,

What do you think of this one? http://www.crutchfield.com/p_280SD4KS/Canon-PowerShot-SD4000-IS-Silver.html?tp=262&tab=detailed_info
 I do want something more compact and less expensive than an SLR. 
As I understand it, the optical zoom is its primary weakness relative to some other compact models (remember, though, this is "my first camera," at least in decades). But it does have HD movie recording, a continuous shooting mode and high speed burst mode. People seem to think the fact it is "only" 10 megapixels is actually a good thing for image quality. Here is what CNET had to say: http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/canon-powershot-sd4000-is/4505-6501_7-34099352.html?tag=mncol;lst#reviewPage1


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

have to agree with Bambam some of the action shots are fab, I've gots of pics of snow and sky from were scooby WAS, i will have to look into buy a new one!


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

BamBam,

Just saw this today and thought of your question!

http://www.macworld.com/article/156258/2010/12/highendholidaycameras.html

This might help you a little!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sarahaf

It looks like a nice camera to me. 
We use the Canon point and shoots at work, in radiologically contaminated areas, to photograph work locations and they work very well. These are some very difficult areas for photography. Poor lighting, and when there is lighting its a mixture of halogen, incandescent, flourescent, high temperature pipes and surfaces and all types of ESM interference and blockage that would have an effect on IR focus.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I personally think that Canon makes some of the best P&S type cameras... although it seems most of you have a larger camera budget than I do ;D Their higher-end stuff is also great from what I have seen.


----------



## Newman (Dec 7, 2010)

I have owned 2 Canon rebels and they are great cameras! I am on my second because I wanted to upgrade. The lens is very important so make sure you get a nice lens with whatever camera you buy. Its worth the investment because you will have this camera for a long time and the pictures you will have taken will be fantastic!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Gunnr and everyone for the endorsement of canon products (which is what I'm leaning toward getting). Gunnr, the only other point and shoot model I might consider from Canon would be the powershot S95. http://www.crutchfield.com/p_280S95/Canon-PowerShot-S95.html?search=Canon+VENDORID280&searchdisplay=Canon&tp=262&tab=detailed_info It's very similar to the SD4000 IS but the S95 has a lot more manual controls (which I might not use), is more expensive, and it may have a better sensor (?). I actually could see a difference in the sharpness and detail in the sample photos on imaging-resource.com http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM favoring the S95, but I'm not sure I'd really see that with everyday use and I wonder if the SD4000 IS would be easier for an amateur to use. Maybe I'm just trying to justify not spending the extra money...


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sarahaf

I don't think one would be "harder", or "easier" to use. The menu items and structure are going to be similar, which determines the ease of use. The rest is just a "camera".
I don't think you would go wrong with either.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Gunnr,

I see what you mean now about what a dSLR does. I can see the sharpness and detail in your pics and some of the others in the competition. For now, since I have a feeling I'd never lug one of those around (and I'm a beginner), I'll have to be content with a quality point and shoot. I am playing around with the Canon SD4000 which I got. Since I'm a little obsessive, I think I want to try out the more advanced S95 before deciding which one to keep (if I can get my hands on one--it's on backorder now). I'm starting to get seduced by the idea of its full manual options, just in case I want to advance my skills later. The SD4000 does deliver on its promise of good low light shots with no flash, though (took some of Rosie last night with just a couple of lightbulbs on in a dark room).

Sarah


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you checked Amazon to buy it from? There are some sellers who have it available. Not sure if you are in the US or not though, or if those companies will ship outside of the US.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Kobi,

Thanks for the advice. I did consider Amazon. I order from Crutchfield because they have great customer service and a generous return policy. Since I'm not sure which camera I'll keep, I didn't want to order it from a seller that has a large re-stocking fee if you return (which the amazon sellers have), and for a big purchase, I just want to be sure the seller will work with me if there are any problems, so I'll see how long it takes for Crutchfield (who I trust) to get it.

Sarah


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, Crutchfield has good customer service, you just pay for it. You are right about the third party sellers on Amazon. If Amazon itself had it in stock, it would be different. But the third party sellers all come with their own risks.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Agreed, crutchfield doesn't have the lowest prices. Although their price on the S95 is close to the lowest I've seen with no restocking fee if I choose to return.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, so just to share how obsessive I truly am--I just ordered 4 books on digital photography. A bit of overkill. Like I said on another thread, when I research something, I get pretty obsessive about it Rationalization: they are inexpensive paperback books, and I suppose (although I probably never will) I could send back the ones I don't like. I figured that since the S95 I ordered (by the way, it's on its way to me already) has full manual controls that I'll want some knowledge to go with that...Oh, and Newman, I already "decided" (no, of course this will change, new stuff coming out all the time) that if this camera obsession lasts and I someday want to invest in/carry an SLR, I'm looking at the Rebel.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sarahaf

I think you'll do fine with the Canon. It gets great reviews on the photography sites.
Now you just need post processing software. Adobe Lightroom is very powerful. Aperture, for Mac users, is really nice. Not as powerful as Lightroom, but easier to use. Photoshop is still around in various suites.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Gunnr,

I did some reading about that too Canon is actually providing their dpp software with the S95. It does allow processing of RAW files should I ever need it (I think since I've barely even used a camera in a long time I'll be happy w/ jpg for a while); not sure what else dpp does, but some people seem to really be happy with it. But I guess I'll see how I do with what they provide with the camera before I shell out for adobe. Lightroom is pretty steep, but there is a more bare bones version called "photoshop elements" that one may be able to upgrade to lightroom (?) as one advances in one's skills. Edit: not sure what elements does exactly and whether it has any relationship to the features of lightroom, doesn't look like it could be upgraded at all though. I have PCs so not sure I can use aperture. But yeah, I'm pretty impressed with what I've seen of what the S95 can do (sample images on line**, etc).

Sarah

**Obviously, this guy's really talented, it isn't the camera http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625729367410/with/5294146206/ but lots of other good examples on flickr and elsewhere


----------



## The Chef (Dec 28, 2010)

sarahaf said:


> **Obviously, this guy's really talented, it isn't the camera http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625729367410/with/5294146206/ but lots of other good examples on flickr and elsewhere


He's using HDR Photography. (High Dynamic Range) It's a really cool technique! You use a tripod and snap say 20 shots that run the gamut from completely blown out over exposed to almost dark under exposed. Then you basically take the best qualities from each shot and blend them all together into a magical looking photograph! 

My best advice is to buy something you can grown into. I am/was* an avid photographer and made the mistake in buying a point and shoot when I was considering a dslr. I quickly grew out of the point and shoot and bought a Cannon 30d. It was the camera I should have started with in the beginning. I learned so much from reading about techniques and light to shooting thousands of shots tying and erring along the way. Eventually I got very good at manipulating light!!! Then I sold the 30d and upgraded to the full frame 5d, which I fell in love with. Cannon's (imho) are more durable, better lenses, and without a doubt have the more intuitive and user friendly menus on their bodies! The 40d is a solid camera as well as all the rebel series. If you don't mind buying used, the 30d can be had for around 3-400 with the stock zoom lens! 

my measly 2 cents, 

-Thomas


*my whole camera bag got stolen from my office at work about a year ago. I still cry about it from time to time!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, although it's a point and shoot, the S95 is actually pretty advanced. I read about HDR when I researched the camera. It actually has an HDR mode so (if you use a tripod) it will do the work of taking the different exposures and blending them (without you having to use other software to do the blending). I see what you mean about growing into, but I have a feeling if I got something bigger it would just sit at home--I'm kind of a baby when it comes to lugging things. But I want the best image quality I can get out of the point and shoot, and I did want the manual controls to have the option of using them, and this one impressed me in those respects.


----------



## The Chef (Dec 28, 2010)

Read, Read, and Read some more about framing, light, exposure, etc. There's tons of resources online to use. Another GREAT place to really see solid photographs is www.pbase.com. You can really see some phenomenal photos on that site, it's quite inspiring. Usually the photographers will list what equipment they used, including the shutter speed/f-stop etc. It's *really *worthy of your time! 

Cheers, 

-Thomas

ps...you will get used to lugging around the big camera in no time as it will literally become an extension of your arm/eye! ;D


----------



## Reggie21 (May 27, 2010)

I have a Canon S90 which is the predecessor to the S95. It just came out about a year and a half ago or so and it is almost the same thing as the S95 except for a few less features. I use it everyday at work and it's a great camera. It will do pretty much anything possible with a small built in lens and it also has a great Auto mode if you don't end up getting into the advanced features. I also have a regular canon point and shoot and the S90 takes much better pictures, especially action shots of my Vizsla! The thing that bothers me the most about my regular point and shoot is when I'm trying to take pictures indoors with artificial lighting of my dog, they are either really blurry when I don't use the flash or if I do use the flash his eyes glow like a demon. I don't have this problem with the flash on my S90 in low lighting situations it still takes great pictures even on the Auto setting. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, Reggie--I bought the SD4000 IS, am trying it out, and I just haven't been really wowed by the image quality, although it does take pretty good no-flash low light pics (with flash, you do get the demon eyes). What sold me on trying the S95 was that its sensor is I think 1.5 times the size of the sensor in the SD4000 IS (I think it has the same size sensor as the G series) and it also has a better lens, as well as (like you say) the option of manual control with all the usual "smart auto" features if you don't want to use the manual ones. I had misgivings about ordering the SD4000 IS in the first place because I could see a difference in sample images in a side by side comparison with the S95 (e.g., imaging-resource.com using the "comparometer" feature) favoring the S95--but I convinced myself at first it probably wasn't that big an issue and not worth spending the extra $ for the S95. But I thought better of that, now the S95 is on its way to me to give it a whirl, and (assuming I like it as much as I expect) I'll either return the SD4000 IS or my mom may want to buy it from me.

Amazon actually has some good sample images too, again just showing how much detail this camera can capture in various light conditions. http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B003ZSHNGS/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_all

P.S. Did I mention I research stuff obsessively...


----------



## Reggie21 (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad you like the SD4000 IS too, that is great if it takes good low light pics without the flash. I don't know how the S90 does it but demon eyes are a rare occurence with the flash, which is nice. That's something to try once you get the S95. Good luck with your comparison, either way I think you will be happy Canon makes great cameras. P.S. The pics on amazon are awesome.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Reggie, so far, I'm really liking the S95. Of course, a lot of picture quality is user experience and skill, but I like that I can grow into the camera because of its manual options. I still like the low light pics best with no flash, so I've disabled it. The tradeoff is if you really enlarge the pics, you can see graininess but that's if you enlarge a lot. My mom decided she will buy the SD4000 off me, so there isn't any hassle w/ shipping it back. I really think it's a good camera too (and also performs well in low light), I just prefer this one for the reasons I mentioned. It took a little while to get used to the ergonomics of the S95 (where they placed the shutter, etc) but after using it a few times, I'm used to it.

P.S. Here's an example pic of Rosie taken with the S95 in auto mode at night (no flash) with one lightbulb on in the room (to view, click on file name).


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Fab pic! Beautiful!! I got this image with my canon ixus. Not your quality but takes good quick pics. Keep them coming....I love looking at pics of these dogs, they are just so handsome!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I am due for a camera upgrade when I get my tax return, but my budget is not quite as high. I can pretty much guarantee I'll get a Canon point and shoot though


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

some one I know is selling their Cannon EOS 550D and I am thinking about getting that one, anyone got one or no if they are any good??


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

BamBam, I'm not an SLR user, so I'm just passing on some info I've read while camera shopping. Here's a review (I linked to the "conclusions" page. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos550d/page29.asp If you google "canon 550D review" you'll find other reviews on line. I've heard good things about it. Newman said he had a Rebel (same series as the EOS 550D), not sure which exact model, but he might be able to give you an opinion. Others might be able to tell you what price you should shoot for if you buy it; how old is the camera?

Kobi,

As far as budget goes, all of this year's models I mentioned will drop substantially in price in the coming year when new models are being released. If you want a more advanced point and shoot for less money, the outgoing year's more advanced models may be a way to go.


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the SLR Cannon rebel XTi.
My sister has a Nikon D40. 

I would most definitely go with a Nikon. 

Perfect lighting conditions they are both excellent cameras
Low light conditions the Nikon out does the cannon. Huge difference.
Big difference in price also. Nikon was definitely more but you can see where the extra money goes.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to try to the Canon Customer Loyalty program and see where I can get. Info about it here:

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=855599&t=212129


----------



## Reggie21 (May 27, 2010)

Sarahaf- Great pic of Rosie! i'm glad you like the new camera!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Reggie. I do like it. I'm paranoid that I may have harmed it using it in the snow. Some snowflakes got on the lens. I didn't have any wipes with me, and the lens kept retracting back into the camera with the snowflakes on it. When I got home, I cleaned it as best I could with optical (eyeglass) wipes and a microfiber cloth but I'm still waiting to see if it functions okay. I ordered some proper lens cleaning stuff, and I'll probably ultimately get the lensmate filter attachment so I can put a UV filter on to protect it. Like I say, I haven't had a camera in decades so it's a big purchase for me!


----------

